# Oily coat question



## momtomaggie (Sep 22, 2009)

My lab/husky mix seems to have an oily coat. She will rub herself the refrigerator like a cat and before long there is an oily dirty stripe across the front of the frig. Is this kind of coat normal for either of these breeds. Any suggestions on what shampoo to use? Is she just going to need frequent baths?


----------



## MaddieTheDog (Jun 3, 2009)

I saw a couple of things that says to use a powder. Sounds accurate because powder is used on people to lessen the oil. Do a quick google search using key terms such as "shampoo for oily dog skin" or something. They'll have shampoos on there that help with oily skin. (I'm assuming it's more of a skint thing than a fur thing, but maybe it's a fur thing. Either way.)


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Well I know Vellus Clarifying shampoo is very good for cleaning oily coats but the problem is, it strips the oils away from the coat and you could condition to maintain moisture but it will make your dog's coat soft. As far as I know, huskies are supposed to have a coarser weather proof coat.

You might want to use it vaaary sparingly like once every few months, maybe twice a year.


----------

